
George Hotz – Self Driving Cars? Scam! - freediver
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Veptye978c
======
freediver
Refreshingly genuine presentation about self-driving and running a company in
the space.

Best quote - "If I had mind control over the CEO of Ford, I still could not
make this stuff ship!"

